# Any Breeders That Don't Dock Tails?



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't hear a lot about toy breeders who don't dock. If the folks here can't direct you, your best bet might be to ask the breeder in LA.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

Here is one in Wyoming. This isn't a recommendation, just result of a google search. I hope you find a good pup.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It certainly might be worth considering Quebec or southeastern Ontario once the border reopens. I got my first two spoos in Canada, as I couldn't find an American breeder who didn't dock at that time. 
Here is a a CKC link to some toy breeders. I have no personal experience with any of them, so I couldn't say which are stellar and which are awful.






Canadian Kennel Club | Club Canin Canadien


Tiniest member of the Poodle trio, the Toy Poodle measures 10 inches (25 cm) or under at the shoulder.




www.ckc.ca


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! Good suggestions above. 

I'd recommend focusing on the Canadian breeders for one big reason. The AKC doesn't allow undocked tails in the conformation ring. I'm assuming that your research has included health testing and why having proven dogs meeting the breed standard are elements of conscientious breeders. 

The Canadian Kennel Club is moving away from docked tails so you'll likely stand a better chance there. 

If you haven't already, The Poodle Club of America offers breeder referrals, nationally down to your local area if there's a club there. The referral folks are knowledgeable and if they know of any, they'll let you know. 








PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America


On this page...Breeder Referral ContactsPCA National Breeder Members Lists Breeder Referral Contacts Breeder referral West of the Mississippi: Mary OlundPhone: (415) 457-4648Send email to: [email protected] calls from 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM Pacific time Breeder referral...




poodleclubofamerica.org





The United Kennel Club might be an option too. I don't remember off the top whether they allow undocked tails in the conformation ring. 





Find a Breeder | United Kennel Club (UKC)







www.ukcdogs.com





*Tail*
The tail is straight, set high, and_ normally docked to_ a length proportionate to the size of the dog. Whether standing or moving, the tail is carried erect.

Serious Faults: Low tail set, tail curled or carried over the back.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I would look at either Canadian breeders or breeders that show in UKC. Should be findable, but will require extra effort. For AKC show most poodles get a long dock so they do still have a longish tail. Most people have no idea mine is docked.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to PF! 

You may have missed the rules about conducting any business on or thru the forum before posting:

_5.0 PF is not a broker for the direct selling of puppies, dogs, live animals, stud services or to facilitate breedings. All such threads and posts that attempt to do this will be deleted.

At the sole discretion of a Super Moderator, this can include requests or offers to "adopt or rehome". Unfortunately these words are more recently code words for "selling", or are outright Internet scams. These are nearly always seen by people who recently joined, who might also put links to puppy broker sites in a comment. Depending on the situation, the Moderator can ban such members.

On the other hand, a well-known, active, and longtime member who has become too ill to take care of their dog or has unusual circumstances preventing care may post a thread reaching out to their well-known, active, and longtime PF friends to request a home for their specific poodle. Keep in mind that even in these cases, Poodle Forum is not involved in any decision the two parties decide or the outcome.

*Breeders, be aware that members will likely dissect and provide feedback about what you offer, which should be civil, but may or may not be positive*.

5.4 Established and participating members who are poodle breeders may post ONE self-promotional thread in the *Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder - Directory of Poodle Breeders (**link**),* which you may update at any time about what you offer on your contact websites and include photos. Again, you cannot directly sell puppies or stud services, other services, or discuss prices or do transactions on that thread, other threads, or in PM's/private conversations on Poodle Forum.

5.5 Threads of self-promotion by commercial breeders, puppy mill and pet shop representatives, and doodlers will be deleted._


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks, @Rose n Poos. The post has been deleted.


----------



## cmvworker (11 mo ago)

jbenedict said:


> I'm in the US and looking for a toy poodle pup with its tail intact.
> 
> We are ready to get a companion for our 9yr old toy poodle. She was a rescue and still has her full tail. It is so expressive and always wagging, even when she's curled into a little ball. Really, it's her best feature.
> 
> ...





jbenedict said:


> I'm in the US and looking for a toy poodle pup with its tail intact.
> 
> We are ready to get a companion for our 9yr old toy poodle. She was a rescue and still has her full tail. It is so expressive and always wagging, even when she's curled into a little ball. Really, it's her best feature.
> 
> ...



Doe Valley Standard Poodles


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome! Good suggestions above.
> 
> I'd recommend focusing on the Canadian breeders for one big reason. The AKC doesn't allow undocked tails in the conformation ring. I'm assuming that your research has included health testing and why having proven dogs meeting the breed standard are elements of conscientious breeders.
> 
> ...


Notice the word "normally" in the breed standard. You can certainly show a poodle with an undocked tail. I think the reason for docking is that so many undocked tails curl over the back. That would not be desirable for a water retriever.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This thread is over a year old and the OP hasn’t been back. Hoping they found their poodle. 

Here’s some more info on docked rails for anyone interested: Canine Tail Docking FAQ

I’ll go ahead and close this thread.


----------

